# best FET success rates?



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone know which clinics have the best FET rates?

Thanks

Lou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have you had a search on the HFEA website as this lists FET successes...

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/hfea

The thaw success rate is about 60-70%

I believe the average FET success (ie live birth) is around 10-15%.

Our clinic, in the last 18mths or so, have had a 25% success rate with FET which is nearly as good as its fresh cycles...but obviously they do less FETs so its all comparative.

We had 4 frosties - all grade 1, 4 cell. 1st fet we had 2 thawed, both survived 100% (in fact 1 gained extra cell between thaw and ET)...we had chem pg. 2nd fet only 1 frostie survived but remained 100% intact with no cell loss and again, we had a questionable chem pg (cos I had hcg injections during 2ww not sure if this caused all the +ve results but with other symptoms during 2ww and after consultant believes it was another chem pg)

Not sure if really helping you here as obviously my fets didn't result in successful pg's but were got actually got further with them than we did with the fresh ivf. Probably not relevant to what you asking !! 

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just popped in to say hello Lou.

I think we were cycle buddies for IUI many moons ago...

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Sounds like you have had a very difficult time. 

  and   to you.

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Natasha - Thanks for the info. It's a risk isn't it, but I do know people who have had both embies get through the thaw like you. Just need to weigh up the odds against a natural cycle ttc on my own.

Bodia - Great to hear from you. Good luck with your cycle hon. Seems like a long time ago now we were on IUI together. I wish I'd done medicated IUI then as it would have given me a good lining. I'm going to get help with that while I ttc naturally waiting for the next treatment though. Good good luck hon. You at Esperance? I've got FF that go there.

Lou
x


----------

